# ctpk x hmpk koi; Chikai and Hisato



## syssal (Jan 27, 2014)

This is my first betta spawn and I'm super excited about making this all happen. I haven't been the most active member on here, but I do lurk all the time and have done a bit of business with a few of you. My goal here to start a line of crowntail plakat betta that have the koi colorings, this is going to take a while but I expect that my pairs offspring will be gorgeous regardless of whether or not they inherit the crowntail plakat trait. 

I am also doing a spawn log on a fish's tumblr blog here

the blog has already been going for a while, but I'll put up some of the images from there here for you guys to enjoy as well.









mother; halfmoon plakat koi









father; halfmoon crowntail plakat

I have already introduced my pair, and my male has built up a rather impressive bubble nest, the largest one I've ever seen him build. They have been free swimming together for a few hours now and they just do some chasing, male goes back to the nest and blows more bubbles and the female hides, repeat. As my first spawn I'm a little unsure of their behavior...


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

i do believe that kois refer to bettas that are cello/red/black/metallic, yours i would label more as a dragon. regardless, should be an interesting project and quite feasible as the CT trait is dominant. 

congrats on putting your first spawn together, just some quick tips-- if you've made it to day 4 and no spawning has occurred, you might want to separate and recondition.

at optimal temps, eggs will hatch roughly 18-24 hours from spawning.
fry will consume their yolk sacs about 60-72 hours from hatching
fry will be free swimming at 72 hours from hatching (this is when you remove the male and start feeding them)

best of luck.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I gotta say, CTPKs are cool looking, and yours are beautiful!
If you manage to develop your own line of them, I'm pretty sure you will have no shortage of customers given how rare they are right now. Best of luck!


----------

